# Can a neutered dog impregnate a female?



## Grace & Angus (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm brand new to the forum. I've got a question. 
Grace, our German Shepard/Rott mix just had 10 puppies this morning. We had no idea who the father was. Our other dog is a male small rott/pitt mix. He was neutered about a year ago but all of the new puppies look exaclty like him. Same color and exact same white star markings under their chest. could it be possible that he could have gotten Grace pregnant even though he was fixed??? Anyone ever heard of this??? we're baffled...

thanks for any insight on this subject. 
b


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

If the dog was actually neutered and it was that long ago, not a chance. I would sugest that you get her spayed to prevent this in the future though. If she is a mixed dog there is no real good reason to breed her, and as you have found out it is very easy for mistakes to happen. Good luck finding all the pups good homes, I'm sure they are cute. Post some pictures.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

A neutered dog can impregnate a female 2 weeks to a month after being neutered. After that, it's not possible.

Do you leave your unspayed female out in the yard unsupervised at any time? If so, she may have been out there in season, and a stray may have snuck in and mated with her. The drive to breed in dogs is very strong.

I recommend that you have your girl spayed after the pups are found good homes. There is a huge overpopulation right now.


----------



## dogsgalore (Nov 1, 2006)

Chopper has been fixed over a yr now and he has begun to "HUMP" Gypsy who is now going into heat


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Humping is not necessarily a sexual thing, although I am sure some male dogs will still get excited over a female in heat, even if they're neutered.


----------



## myrna (Oct 29, 2006)

How can anyone not spay and neuter their dogs. do you want breast and prostate cancer?

Most puppies end of in shelters or to horrible people. 

good luck.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

> How can anyone not spay and neuter their dogs. do you want breast and prostate cancer?
> 
> Most puppies end of in shelters or to horrible people


Not getting your pet altered doesn't mean they will get cancer. Geting it done does reduce the probability but that is not the same thing, most dogs should be altered but if all dogs were we would have no dogs in less than 20 years. 
Some puppies do end up in shelters but I doubt most. I would definately say that most dog owners are not horrible people.


----------



## shadowfacedanes (Aug 30, 2006)

Interesting article I have read regarding spay/neuter and cancer:

http://www.geocities.com/rottndobie/SpayNeuterCancers.pdf

Keep in mind, this was written by a Canine Oncologist. It is a very interesting read.


----------

